# Marrying a person on an E3 Visa



## slippyslider (Nov 23, 2019)

My partner recently moved to California for a role and we are in a defacto relationship. I understand that we need to get married to apply for an E3D Visa.

Does anyone know the process of marriage in California and is a marriage certificate valid in Australia for the USA Embassy application? We are hoping to marry in California, I travel back to Australia and apply for the E3D. I understand that marriage overseas is recognised in Australia, but is not registered. Will this be a problem?

Are there any suggestions about getting married in the USA and the process of the E3D process?

Thank you for your time


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The process of getting married in California is pretty easy. Generally, you can get all the details from your local town hall. 

Once married, your marriage should be recognized in Australia with no problem. I don't believe there is any requirement to "register" an overseas marriage for an Australian citizen.

You may even be able to change your own visa status without having to return to Australia. This, from Wikipedia:


> Australians who are already in the United States on another type of temporary/non-immigrant visa may also apply to change their status to an E-3 visa. Change of visa status is not possible if the applicant has entered the country under the visa waiver program, however, if the applicant has entered on a different visa (F-1 student) then a change of status is allowed.


I suppose it depends on what sort of visa you are currently on.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

> I understand that marriage overseas is recognised in Australia, but is not registered. Will this be a problem?


While overseas marriages cannot be registered in Australia, they are generally recognised as long as:

--It's recognised under the law of the country where the marriage took place
-- Both parties are at least 18 years of age
-- Neither party is married to another person at the time of marriage.

For evidence of your overseas marriage, you will want obtain and keep your marriage certificate and any other supporting documentation.


----------

